# Investorweb problem



## cel67 (16 September 2008)

Hi i hope someone can help me i was a user of Investorweb.com.au but they seen to be no longer around my promblem is that i kept all my share holdings records on their site ex dividens, sales,all the stuff i need for tax purposes anyone help please


----------



## Greg71 (16 September 2008)

*Re: What can i do*



cel67 said:


> Hi i hope someone can help me i was a user of Investorweb.com.au but they seen to be no longer around my promblem is that i kept all my share holdings records on their site ex dividens, sales,all the stuff i need for tax purposes anyone help please




I don't know who investorweb are/were, but your broker will have records of all transactions. Log in to their site and search around and you'll be able to download pdf's of all trades. If not, ring them up and they'll email them to you.


----------



## cel67 (16 September 2008)

OK will try that but i need to know dates and $ amounts for shares aquired by DRP so i can work out CGT Investorweb was a site with its own forums and you could log on and keep track of your portfolio by recording any transactions for inderviduall shares held


----------



## Greg71 (16 September 2008)

If I might suggest a spreadsheet to record trading details, plus a keyring portable drive (about $10 from Officeworks, you know those little USB things) with a copy of the spreadsheet. Password protect it using Excel's inbuilt password tool. I use one myself, with a copy of all my passwords for my trading accounts and everything else, right there on my keyring. 

That way your records are on your own pc, with a backup on your keyring that's password protected, and it allows you to access your trading account from anywhere.

As with trading, it's all hindsight now, but better late than never. Your broker should be sending you trading statements anyway. Wouldn't the PDF's be attached to the emails? 

You'll probably have to speak to your broker personally to get the issue price of the DRP shares when they were given to you.


----------



## jeflin (16 September 2008)

I use a traditional broker so am not familiar with Investorweb. Anyway, I think Greg gave a good suggestion of storing all transactions on thumb drives, especially if the statements are not forthcoming.


----------



## skyQuake (16 September 2008)

Investorweb closed end of Aug. It will be sorely missed by its member. Commsuc from what ive heard have something thats allows u to import the data. Call them up and they may still have all your records.
Good luck with them !


----------



## cel67 (17 September 2008)

To all you thanks for your help


----------

